# One armed cable crossover?



## Destram (Jul 9, 2002)

Can you do one armed cable crossovers if you just have a regular cable set up? I don't have a cable crossover machine but i do have regular cables and have been using them to do one arm at a time for cable crossovers. By the time i do them my chest is already pretty burnt but i can usually feel it a bit. Am i wasting my time or would this exercise be worth keeping?


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

do db flys on a flat bench, incline and decline...do a different one each week or training session...


----------



## Destram (Jul 9, 2002)

Instead of this or in addition to?

Yesterday for chest i did 3 sets of flat bb bench, 3 sets of decline db bench, 3 sets of flat db flys, and then 3 sets for each arm on the cable.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

instead of...finish with a fly movement to stretch the muscle facia in the pecs...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldn't say they're a waist of time but like LAM said, rotate the flies and crossovers.


----------



## TJohn (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Destram *_
> Can you do one armed cable crossovers if you just have a regular cable set up? I don't have a cable crossover machine but i do have regular cables and have been using them to do one arm at a time for cable crossovers. By the time i do them my chest is already pretty burnt but i can usually feel it a bit. Am i wasting my time or would this exercise be worth keeping?



Destram, are talkin' about a regular lat pull cable setup. If so, I would think it would be pretty tough to get into the right position for that. Let me know cause that's all I have right now.

TJohn


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got a set up like that at home, I have to stand on a chair to get the right angle, kind of strange, thats another reason I like going to the gym.


----------



## Destram (Jul 10, 2002)

No its not the lat pull cable, that is on the other side of the machine. My dad used to work at a local college and they were selling a bunch of their old machines really cheap, he got one with two adjustable bench machines, a lat pull down cable, and 2 cables that have low and high mounts (about eye level high and on the floor for the low), a chin bar and a bunch of different bars for pulldowns, pushdowns, curls etc for like 100 dollars. The brand is Marcy but since i know nothing about name brand weights/weight machines. It was a real biatch moving it all downstairs but its really nice to have. I use the cable mounts that are at about eye level and stand about 3 feet away from them.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 11, 2002)

I was thinking about it and I think you'd need both cables to get the right squeeze, not that it wouldn't be worth doing but I think it wouldn't be the same cause you can't squeeze at the middle.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2002)

how many different exercises do you use for a chest work-out in one session?


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

In one session i do 4 exercises with 3 sets each rep range varies between 3-12 depending on the exercise.


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I was thinking about it and I think you'd need both cables to get the right squeeze, not that it wouldn't be worth doing but I think it wouldn't be the same cause you can't squeeze at the middle.



Yeah i figured that too. I squeeze in the middle by bringing my other arm down that is without weight like im doing a regular cable crossover and squeezing, but it would be better to have the actual set up im sure.


----------

